# IVF in budapest???



## alwayswishing

Hello everyone,

If my next rounds of clomid do not work I have to go for IVF. While I have started to save for IVF here in ireland, I did a bit of research and there is a clinic in hungary that do it and they are very cheap!! has anyone here been to hungary for IVF, how did they find it and what was the outcome???

I am worried that because it is cheaper that it might not be as good if you know what I mean!!!!


----------



## Emaskew

Hi there im just researching the same thing, one women on here reported a company based in London called Amara healthcare that sorts out treatments in India for around 2-3k the web address for the hospital is www.womanhoodbyadiva.com otherwise google amara. Im seriously considering it! god knows the price in the UK is far too much considering that the chances of being pregnant in the first attempt are 20%

let me know how you get on.


----------



## alwayswishing

Emaskew said:


> Hi there im just researching the same thing, one women on here reported a company based in London called Amara healthcare that sorts out treatments in India for around 2-3k the web address for the hospital is www.womanhoodbyadiva.com otherwise google amara. Im seriously considering it! god knows the price in the UK is far too much considering that the chances of being pregnant in the first attempt are 20%
> 
> let me know how you get on.

I agree the prices are ridiculous!!! Will definately look at Amara. The place I was looking at was the Kaali institute IVF centre. Here are the prices that they emailed: "The total expense of an IVF treatment is made up of three parts. The evaluation (consultation, labs, ultrasound etc.) is about 300 EUR if done by us. Most of the evaluation can be performed by your local physician as well. An IVF cycle is 1500 EUR, if ICSI is needed as well it is an additional 500 EUR. If the medications are purchased in Hungary on average they cost 600-800 EUR. Medication costs vary however based on ovarian response"

You can see how I am tempted!!!!!!


----------



## babydream

Hiya,

Well, i am from Hungary and i know people who had their IVF treatment at the Kaali Centre. I've been told they're very good and the success rate is great but i can't talk about my personal experience. I'm just hoping that we would be accepted in the program on the nhs here but if for any reason we wouldn't then definitely going back home to the Kaali Centre. Good luck


----------



## Emaskew

alwayswishing said:


> Emaskew said:
> 
> 
> Hi there im just researching the same thing, one women on here reported a company based in London called Amara healthcare that sorts out treatments in India for around 2-3k the web address for the hospital is www.womanhoodbyadiva.com otherwise google amara. Im seriously considering it! god knows the price in the UK is far too much considering that the chances of being pregnant in the first attempt are 20%
> 
> let me know how you get on.
> 
> I agree the prices are ridiculous!!! Will definately look at Amara. The place I was looking at was the Kaali institute IVF centre. Here are the prices that they emailed: "The total expense of an IVF treatment is made up of three parts. The evaluation (consultation, labs, ultrasound etc.) is about 300 EUR if done by us. Most of the evaluation can be performed by your local physician as well. An IVF cycle is 1500 EUR, if ICSI is needed as well it is an additional 500 EUR. If the medications are purchased in Hungary on average they cost 600-800 EUR. Medication costs vary however based on ovarian response"
> 
> You can see how I am tempted!!!!!!Click to expand...

God definitely can see the temptation.... I've been researching for days and the best price I found was 3000 euros in Greece!!

What do you think your going to do??

It does seem to good to be true doesn't it!!!!

keep me posted x x


----------



## alwayswishing

Thanks babydream, it is one for serious consideration!!!!

Emaskew: I am definately thinking overseas at the moment and the kaali centre is looking good!!! I am still looking around at different prices etc there is a website: www.ivfcost.net and it is very good and very informative:) have 6 months of clomid, starting this cycle to do and if nothing happens straight to ivf!! all in all I will be going overseas for my first cycle and if unsuccessfull I will have another cycle in sims in ireland:) will keep you updated and vice versa as might only do three months of clomid!!:)


----------



## Emaskew

Right so basically im on a mission!!!!

Spoke to the Dr at the Budapest place and looks like I'm going there now!!! he was really helpful and couldn't answer enough of my questions. I'm going over for a consultation on July 27th and hope to start treatment as soon as possible! Cant believe it!! Its going so fast this time last week i was a few day late for AF and thought that maybe just maybe this was our month.... on Friday when Af showed up yet again i thought thats it enough is enough ive got to take control of my fertility no more bbt cp and cm!!! So instead of being placed on the ridiculous 3 million year NHS waiting list I decided to look into private IVF. After realizing that i would need to sell everything i owned to get the IVF private in the UK my journey took me to India then Spain Then Greece and finally thanks to you alwayswising Budapest!!!

So i will keep you in the loop let me know what you decide we could be there together x x


----------



## alwayswishing

That was fast emaskew:):):) delighted they were nice on the phone and answered all your questions:) The 27th july is only a stones throw away!!!!! will have my fingers and toes crossed for you and will say a prayer that it all goes smoothly:):) woohoo!!! will start the clomid now tomorrow so fingers and toes crossed all roundxxxxxxxx wouldnt it be just brilliant!!!!!! I'm all excited now lolxx


----------



## Emaskew

Spoke to soon.... 
.....the budapest clinic wants me to do some rounds of iui before ivf!!!!!! 
I know that ivf might see a bit heavy handed but i feel that iui is just be an added expense and take a few more months before i can start with a treatment that will actually work!!!!! 
ARRRRRRA!!!
One step forward fifteen back!!! Has anybody else had a similar experience?? What they are saying is that because i have unexplained infertility then i should go through the protocol of iui before IVF!!

so feeling sorry for myself right now x


----------



## alwayswishing

OMG!!! thats a bit of crap news hun!!! Just when you thought that things are going forward:( what are you going to do?? If you def do not want the iui tell them and see what they say!! how long are you trying hun?? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Emaskew

all in all been trying since 2003!!! been trying really hard ie charting BBT, Cp Cm etc since 2010. I told them don't want to do the IUI but they say its not ethical to do IVF without at least 3 failed IUI!!! i think its a bit of a money maker to be honest.... if i do the 3 IUI and then the IVF i will have spent over double!!! Luckily Greece are excepting of my wishes to do IVF and not IUI, but they are around the 3k mark, which is a lot more than Budapest but will be cheeper in the long run if i don't have to do the multiple IUI treatments 1st. 

I know there is a lot of people out there who don't wish to do IVF but would rather IUI, but honestly I cant see why? IUI has a 20% success rate compared with the 60% chance ive had quoted for IVF!! 

what do you think your going to do?


----------



## alwayswishing

well emaskew, I am going to try somewhere else, greece perhaps, if they tell me that I have to do the 3 iui's before ivf!!! Gynae wants me to go straight to ivf so thats what I am going to do;) Thats an awful lot of extra expense, including travel, and I could definately not afford that including 2 ivf cycles!!! what is the website for the clinic in greece?? will have a look at that one:) can be holiday too:happydance:

:hugs:keep us updated hun:hugs:


----------



## Emaskew

Alwayswishing ive spoke to the clinic directly and spoke to the main women Penny and also a British fertility nurse based in Greece that helps British couples to choose the right clinic for their needs. Her name is Ruth Pellow, google her and you will come up with loads of information on her. The company is www.ivftreatmentabroad.com

ruth cannot help you enough, you can call her and email her as much as you need/want. She answers all manner of questions.

You will definitely find it all very interesting and informative. The clinic that Ruth suggested for my treatment is the SERUM clinic in Athens. After she gave me the name of the clinic i googled it and there is a forum much the same as this one, called fertility friends which specialise in infertility issues and IVF. There is a whole new thread (9 pages!) on people currently undergoing treatment at the clinic. The forum is very good and you can look at almost every clinic in the world so have a look.

Keep me informed.... you never know we could be there together!!

xx


----------



## alwayswishing

Excellent info emaskew!! good job:) will def keep you in the loop, wouldnt it be gas if we were there together though! both with our bfp's afterwards also:hugs:


----------



## Emaskew

it would be marvelous!!
I will keep you posted!!!


----------



## daeg

Girls,
I have been thinking about going to Kaalli in Budapest. Do either of you know how you get the medication for your cycle? Do you purchase here or abroad? Can you just go in to a pharmacy and get medication. I am in Northern Ireland and am on the list for one nhs treatment. I am afraid if i tell my doctor i am going to do a paid cycle i will be taken off the nhs list. I'm assuming I will be unable to get meds without telling my gp as they would have to write a prescription. Any info appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## mommyviaivf

Hi ladies,
I have accidentally bumped into this thread while searching for something else Kaali-related. 
We are from the US. After many failed ART attempts here, we needed to move on to IVF/ICCSI and for that we went to the Kaali Institute in Hungary. We were successful with them. Our son is 14 months old and we are heading back for our first round of FET for baby #2.
We had a wonderful experience with both the clinic and our RE. All the staff is very knowledgable and personable. The ART technology is the same state-of-the-art like we had in the US before. 

A huge plus was the minimally invasive protocols. My IVF stimulation felt like a breeze compared to my hellish injectible IUI's with my previous clinic. 
Meds are at around 50% compared to what we had paid in the US. Our IVF with ICSI was around 2000 euros.
Both me and my husband were very pleased with Kaali and with our doctor.


----------



## Crosby

Hi mummyviaivf please tell more? How much did it all cost and how long did you stay there?
Any preparations before IVF? Such as hsg and lap?


----------



## Tashawishes

I underwent Ivf in the Ivf pregnancy centre (kaali institute) Budapest in November 2011. I had a fantastic experience in comparison to a previous attempting Northern Ireland. As a result of the Ivf I had my daughter last August and I am planning on going back in may/June this year. Dr kovacs at the centre spoke perfect English and I have complete faith in him. He was honest and forthright and there were no hidden costs. He replied to my many emails and questions the same day. The other staff spoke English and my overall experience was great.


----------

